# "HD Free For Life" for existing customers



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Please post if you have had success receiving the "HD Free For Life" offer while being an existing customer. DirecTV will start this offer Saturday June 5. 

Dish, DIRECTV Offer HD 'Free For Life'
TVPredictions.com
Washington, D.C. (June 4, 2010) -- Dish Network and DIRECTV yesterday launched counter marketing programs that promise to offer certain High-Definition programming packages 'free for life.'


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

twowheelchopper said:


> Please post if you have had success receiving the "HD Free For Life" offer while being an existing customer. *DirecTV will start this offer Saturday June 5. *
> 
> ...


Little early to ask, don't ya think?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Why? A day early, some people have called already.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

twowheelchopper said:


> Why? A day early, some people have called already.


That's not smart of them, IMO. Calling to ask for an unavailable package that is only for new subs? Genius! :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I think that this poll will be highly tilted to the negative .. The "news" that we are seeing is technically still rumor at this point as DIRECTV has announced nothing .. and the program listed doesn't even start until tomorrow. I'm guessing DIRECTV's systems aren't even capable of adding this $10/month credit yet even if you found the most accommodating CSR in the whole company.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think that part of what is getting missed is the requirements for a 2-yr agreement (or extension if it rolled out to existing clients), as well as setting up automated bill payment (which I personally don't care for for a variety of reasons). 

These two things would be a win for DirecTV, to reduce churn overall, as well as assure a steady monthly revenue stream (for timely payments).

The win to customers would be obvious.

Not sure if they'll even think of offering this to existing customers, althought the same win-win scenario points hold true.


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Robert Mercer
Director, Public Relations
[email protected]

DirecTV Responds To Dish With Its Own 'Free HD For Life' Promo
No. 1 Satellite Operator Counters Rival With Limited-Time Offer
By Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 6/3/2010 9:28:51 PM

DirecTV will counter Dish Network's "free HD for life" deal with a six-week promotion offering new DirecTV customers HD channels -- normally an additional $10 per month -- for no extra charge for as long as they maintain their account.

Dish Network Thursday launched a national TV ad campaign for its "HD free for life" offer, which requires a 24-month contract and continuous enrollment in Dish's AutoPay with paperless billing program.

Beginning Saturday, June 5, DirecTV will extend its own free-HD program to new customers who take the "Choice" programming package or higher, enroll in auto-bill pay, and sign a two-year commitment, said spokesman Robert Mercer. DirecTV's promotion will run for six weeks.

"Our offer is more consumer-friendly than Dish because our customers still pay only $5 [per month] for box fees while Dish recently raised their box fees to as much as $17 per month," Mercer said. Dish's receiver lease fees range from $7 to $17 per month.

In addition, Dish customers must pay their first month bill before installation and are charged a $99 fee if they want to receive a paper copy of their bill.

The "free HD" tit-for-tat is the latest in a running marketing battle between DirecTV and Dish Network. In February, DirecTV filed a false-advertising suit against Dish, and Dish responded with a countersuit alleging DirecTV has made misleading ad claims of its own. The two companies settled the dispute out of court.

The two satellite players also recently sparred over HD channel counts. Dish claimed to provide 200 national HD channels (although 57 of those are on-demand movies) while DirecTV touted more than 160 and belittled Dish's claims.

DirecTV has 18.7 million subscribers, and Dish Network has 14.3 million.

DirecTV's HD Extra Pack is not included in the provider's "free HD for life" promotion. The $4.99-per-month tier provides access to seven additional channels: Crime & Investigation HD, Hallmark Movie Channel, HDNet Movies, MGM HD, Palladia HD, Smithsonian HD and Universal HD.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not even sure if there's an upside for me. Even if they honor existing customers, the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package I have already includes HD. I'd have to switch packages to one they already offer (one that adds an HD fee), which probably costs a little more overall, and then get a temporary discount, and commit to two years (I'm currently month to month).

Probably not worth it in my case.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Is posting another story going to change our minds or vote?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Just providing more info on the subject, Doug mentioned it still may be a rumor at this point. Just wanted to help out other existing D* customers is my intention. It is only a 6-week offer, maybe they will open this up to existing customers if enough of us ask for it.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry, I just read the title and didn't realize this was a DirecTv thread. Mod, please delete one "yes" vote.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

ctaranto said:


> I'm not even sure if there's an upside for me. Even if they honor existing customers, the Choice Xtra + HD DVR package I have already includes HD. I'd have to switch packages to one they already offer (one that adds an HD fee), which probably costs a little more overall, and then get a temporary discount, and commit to two years (I'm currently month to month).
> 
> Probably not worth it in my case.


Unless you can get a CSR, after the promo starts, to give you a $10/credit for life without having to change anything.

I have the same package as you and many of us were told that we had to go to a current package to get unsupported MRV, but I have unsupported MRV and still have the legacy Choice Xtra +HDDVR package. I am hopeful that myself along with others will be able to get a $10/credit for life from a CSR. I will definitely try the CSR roulette game, especially after reports trickle in here, hopefully with satisfied existing customers.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

twowheelchopper said:


> *"Our offer is more consumer-friendly than Dish because our customers still pay only $5 [per month] for box fees while Dish recently raised their box fees to as much as $17 per month," Mercer said. Dish's receiver lease fees range from $7 to $17 per month.*


Thanks for posting this. At least it officially confirms that this starts tomorrow. I don't agree with DirecTV saying their offer is more consumer-friendly when DISH is automatically applying the promo to existing customers (Even if they don't do auto-pay), while DirecTV has said nothing about existing customers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

twowheelchopper said:


> Just providing more info on the subject, Doug mentioned it still may be a rumor at this point.


Thanks, hadn't seen the article posted yet ..


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This poll should be about whether existing customers are getting screwed out of this opportunity. If it turns out that it is only for existing subs.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe the 4 people (so far) who voted "Yes" can comment on how they got it done.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I called today and no problem, I got Free HD For Life right awa.....

_aauuurrghhhhh !!! .........._


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> I called today and no problem, I got Free HD For Life right awa.....
> 
> _aauuurrghhhhh !!! .........._


That is encouraging to hear.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Another article from everybody's favorite...

http://www.tvpredictions.com/ddishfree060410.htm

It seems that existing customers always get the shaft.. although time will tell. This would negate all the audio dropouts or at least it's a step toward amelioration.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I have DTV thru the Verizon triple play (or whatever its called) and auto pay that. Wonder if that would count as "auto pay" in DTV's eyes??


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

twowheelchopper said:


> That is encouraging to hear.


You get that he was joking, right?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> You get that he was joking, right?


Of course.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

twowheelchopper said:


> Of course.


Just checking.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Phew!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I just called, DIRECTV said no to free HD for life. However, they did throw in color and sound at no additional charge.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

We'll get it eventually anyway. They'll just include it "For free" in the packages, and then up all package prices by $10.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> We'll get it eventually anyway. They'll just include it "For free" in the packages, and then up all package prices by $10.


I "think" the concern by most is specifically regarding the $10 credit. Even if the package prices "absorb" the HD fee those with the credit will always pay $10 less a month than those without it (since it's a lifetime credit.) D* may have some "creative" ways of keeping those with the credit on more expensive plans, but who knows...

It's a safe bet that the HD fee will be no more at some point; the question is will those with the $10 credit continue to come out ahead when this happens?


----------



## twowheelchopper (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like D* had this planned for January... Since E* announced Thursday, they bumped it up.

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100604-709544.html

By Roger Cheng Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Dish Network Corp. (DISH) waived its extra fees for high-definition programming, while DirecTV Group Inc. (DTV) plans to follow suit as both look to sweeten their offer and keep their products competitive with each other and the cable and telecommunications companies.

Dish, a satellite TV provider based in Englewood, Colo., began offering HD channels for free as part of its core service on Thursday, essentially a discount of $10 a month. DirecTV plans to cut its fees starting Saturday.

The moves are part of a broader effort by the satellite companies to defend their turf against the cable providers and telecommunications companies, which offer rival television services. DirecTV is also moving to keep pace with Dish. In the battle for customers, high-definition programming has been a major factor in deciding which service to use.

Dish has turned itself around through an improved high-definition lineup and more aggressive pricing, and added 237,000 subscribers in the first quarter. DirecTV, which has opted to sacrifice total growth for a focus on higher-value customers, added 100,000 in the same period.

Customers who sign up with Dish's least-expensive package--priced at $24.99 a month--will get "HD free for life." Current customers can pay a one-time $99 fee to take advantage of the HD channels, or sign a two-year contract and enroll in an auto-pay program.

DirecTV plans to offer new customers free high-definition channels as long as they maintain their accounts. The company had planned to unveil the promotion in January but decided to move it up, according to a spokesman.

While the move may draw in new customers, there are some risks, most immediately with higher subscriber acquisition costs and lower margins and earnings, said Collins Stewart analyst Thomas Eagan.

"(The Dish promotion) may reflect weaker-than-expected HD subscriber additions," he said.

Cable providers already offer high-definition programming automatically, but only if customers sign up for digital service, which is a level above the basic cable service many still have.

Dish shares fell 3.2% to $20.67, while DirecTV fell 3.7% to $38.23.

-By Roger Cheng, Dow Jones Newswires; 212-416-2153; [email protected]


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't understand.

They always have discounts for new subs. 

Are we supposed to call and ***** every time there's a new deal because we're not getting it in the hopes that they'll acquiesce?

f'in stupid.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> They always have discounts for new subs.
> 
> ...


There's a difference between your generic new "new customer promo" (like now for some pkgs they are giving an HD-DVR and HD receiver for free, but when I signed up you only got one free)

and

a new promo giving a $10/off per month LIFETIME discount, essentially giving a new customer something free for life that existing customers have to pay for.



> I don't understand.


What's there not to understand? Do you not understand the distinction between the two examples I just gave?

How about this: What if DirecTV had a new customer promo that offered them the Premier package for $50/month for life? Is it really that difficult to see that the promo here is different than the usual new customer promos?


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> I just called, DIRECTV said no to free HD for life. However, they did throw in color and sound at no additional charge.


!rolling


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I wouldn't get to concerned until something official is released by DirecTV (Nothing on their web site as of a few minutes ago). I would think they would offer a plan like DISH has done, for existing customers, as well as new ones. If they didn't, it would cause some to bail out and switch DISH, for the free HD. Although it wouldn't make sense if you had to pay $17 a month for the receiver, when we now pay $5. It would be $2 a month cheaper to stay with DirecTV and pay the $10 a month HD fee.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pappy97 said:


> What's there not to understand? Do you not understand the distinction between the two examples I just gave?


Nope, I don't see the difference.

I've seen many new customers get a couple of HD-DVR's for free. They would cost me $400 total.

With HD at $10 per month, that's 40 months worth of savings. The $10 HD charge won't be around for another 40 months. I give it 18 months tops, so these new subscribers are getting a savings of $180 or so - less than an additional HD DVR.

Nothing unusual about it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

dsw2112 said:


> I "think" the concern by most is specifically regarding the $10 credit. Even if the package prices "absorb" the HD fee those with the credit will always pay $10 less a month than those without it (since it's a lifetime credit.) D* may have some "creative" ways of keeping those with the credit on more expensive plans, but who knows...
> 
> It's a safe bet that the HD fee will be no more at some point; the question is will those with the $10 credit continue to come out ahead when this happens?


I assume that these accounts will show the $10 HD Access Fee being charged, and then a credit for the $10 HD Access Lifetime Deal or whatever. If they eventually get rid of the HD Access Fee, then the HD Access Lifetime Deal will no longer apply and the $10 credit will disapear.

Also as far as all of the packages going up by $10 next year they wouldn't necessarily have to do that. Since all of the packages would be going up (including people that don't get HD service) then they might only have to raise everyones package by $5 or $6 since the raise would effect everyone. So SD customers would see a $5 or $6 raise, while HD customers would actually see a $4 or $5 reduction in their bill. Since SD customers would then be paying the same as HD customers it might encourage more of them to make the upgrade to HD service, which would eventually allow D* to switch to MPEG4 for all channels, and other cost/bandwidth saving measures.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

I woud not give them a credit card number period!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dsw2112 said:


> It's a safe bet that the HD fee will be no more at some point; the question is will those with the $10 credit continue to come out ahead when this happens?


No.


----------



## pappy97 (Nov 14, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Nope, I don't see the difference.
> 
> I've seen many new customers get a couple of HD-DVR's for free. They would cost me $400 total.
> 
> ...


1.) You really do not know for certain how long the HD charge will last.

2.) There is a difference between one-time savings and on-going savings that lasts beyond a limited time period. People (Customers) get antsy about monthly programming charges, and many times, rightfully so.

3.) Yes many new customers get 2 HD-DVR's for free. How many of them are getting any programming set at a certain price *for life*? Or a programming credit *for life*? I think the answer is none, not unless you go back to those getting lifetime DVR service, and that's not even a programming credit, just a service credit.

Like I said, everyone and their grandmother would scream bloody murder if there was a new promo that if you sign up for Premier, you get it for $50/month for life. It's the "for life" part (As in free HD for life) that gets us enraged.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pappy97 said:


> 1.) You really do not know for certain how long the HD charge will last.
> 
> 2.) There is a difference between one-time savings and on-going savings that lasts beyond a limited time period. People (Customers) get antsy about monthly programming charges, and many times, rightfully so.
> 
> ...


Life is short .. "life" in the consumer world is even shorter. DIRECTV took away the ability to add DVR Lifetime service long ago and folks that fall off of it (leave DIRECTV, etc.) no longer have it. "life" for the HD Access fee could be 3 months, 30 months or 300 months. We really don't know. But as competitors (DIRECTV & DISH in this case) push each other and as sensibilities set in .. Charging for HD will go away. DIRECTV and DISH will have to make it up some way and the natural progression will be to just bill everyone more per package.

Heck, DIRECTV could make it so that the ONLY packages that can get HD are new ones .. Old packages would lose HD, or perhaps pay an even higher HD Access fee .. It would be a big incentive to switch.

We get to wait and find out, yes, but I doubt very seriously that anyone will be getting a $10/credit for what any of us think of when we say "Lifetime." I have not allusion that it means forever.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pappy97 said:


> Like I said, everyone and their grandmother would scream bloody murder if there was a new promo that if you sign up for Premier, you get it for $50/month for life. It's the "for life" part (As in free HD for life) that gets us enraged.


Of course, because that's entirely different.

1. It's a difference of about $70 off per month - not $10
2. Premiere is not an extra charge that will ever go away.

Now, to use your same example, if they gave all new members $10 off of premiere for life - I still wouldn't care.

I also wouldn't care if they gave them the HDExtra pack for life. Or their third movie channel for life. Of the protection plan for life. Or many other things.

It's simply a discount that will eventually cease to be and will probably end up being less of a discount than others have recieved in the past on equipment.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't understand the people that are so afraid of auto bill pay. If D* does screw up your billing they are usually very good about fixing the issue and crediting your account right away. They actually tend to end up giving you more in return than they accidentally took (here's $10/month off for 6 months for your trouble is very common).

Not to mention almost everyone had to give them a credit card to sign up for the service to begin with. If you try skip out without paying them they will still charge the card they have on file. If that card has been cancelled they will send you to collections and then you will be fighting them on your own.

If they refuse to fix an issue that was charged to your credit card you can start a dispute through your credit card and they will help you fight it.

I set up as many of my bills as possible to be automatically charged to my credit card each month. I thne make sure to just pay off my credit card each month. Rather than having to pay seperate bills for HughesNet, DirecTV, Verizon, etc. all I have to do is pay one credit card bill online directly from my checking account. Not to mention I end up saving money by not having to mail checks, and I get anywhere from 1-5% cash back on my charges.

I wish my vehicle, insurance, trash, and electric bills would allow the same, but sadly they don't yet.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

So, this is only for new customers?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

And I assume they would handle it (billling wise) like the lifetime DVR. There is not a fee and then an offsetting credit. There is just a line item for lifetime DVR service with a price of $0. If they ever stopped charging the DVR fee, there would not be an extra credit. I would then just be paying the same as everyone else.

Unless someone in accounting and legal really goofs up, this will be the same. There will just have a line item showing lifetime HD service with a zero cost. If they stop charging the HD fee, those customers will then be paying the same as everyone else.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't understand the people that are so afraid of auto bill pay.


Many people want to see what they are paying for before it is paid. One time I had some PPV movies added to my bill, that I never ordered. It took 2 phone calls to get it corrected. With auto pay I might never have caught that mistake.

I for one want to see *ANY* bill before I pay it.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> So, this is only for new customers?


We won't know for sure, until the official release from DirecTV and/or it gets posted on their web site.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

loudo said:


> With auto pay I might never have caught that mistake.


I just go online and check my bill the day after my month ends. Sure, over the years there's been some mistakes, but I've got them all corrected, just like I would have without autopay.

Now, if you're (not you, specifically) someone that would never check their online bill, then autopay probably wouldn't be wise. But for that person, I'm sure life has lots of other perils.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

loudo said:


> We won't know for sure, until the official release from DirecTV and/or it gets posted on their web site.


I hope for those that don't want autopay, or a 2yr agreement, and understandable, Direct offers a solution of some sorts like Dish has done. 
I do few autopay's myself, and understand why a lot of people don't like them, but love paperless billing.


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, I think that this poll will be highly tilted to the negative .. The "news" that we are seeing is technically still rumor at this point as DIRECTV has announced nothing .. and the program listed doesn't even start until tomorrow. I'm guessing DIRECTV's systems aren't even capable of adding this $10/month credit yet even if you found the most accommodating CSR in the whole company.


Actually I did have CSR's that I was talking to just this morning that confirmed the upcoming offer for new customers. I told the supervisor who helped me with my other issue that they were probably going to get a lot of calls from old timers and she said "Oh I know" hehe


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

My 2yr contract expires the end of this year. If the "free HD' requires another 2yr commitment, I will pass.

I already made a personal commitment through next year's Super Bowl and I will wait to see how D12 materializes with the new channel rollout.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Life is short .. "life" in the consumer world is even shorter. DIRECTV took away the ability to add DVR Lifetime service long ago and folks that fall off of it (leave DIRECTV, etc.) no longer have it. "life" for the HD Access fee could be 3 months, 30 months or 300 months. We really don't know. But as competitors (DIRECTV & DISH in this case) push each other and as sensibilities set in .. Charging for HD will go away. DIRECTV and DISH will have to make it up some way and the natural progression will be to just bill everyone more per package.
> 
> Heck, DIRECTV could make it so that the ONLY packages that can get HD are new ones .. Old packages would lose HD, or perhaps pay an even higher HD Access fee .. It would be a big incentive to switch.
> 
> We get to wait and find out, yes, but I doubt very seriously that anyone will be getting a $10/credit for what any of us think of when we say "Lifetime." I have not allusion that it means forever.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner....

This is just the first step in the eventual elimination of the HD fee. When the fee goes away, so will the $10 credit.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I voted yes, but I was given a "free HD for 2 years" offer. I am hopefully that by then, the HD access fee will have been eliminated anyway. I was not told anything about extending my commitment.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

loudo said:


> Many people want to see what they are paying for before it is paid. One time I had some PPV movies added to my bill, that I never ordered. It took 2 phone calls to get it corrected. With auto pay I might never have caught that mistake.
> 
> I for one want to see *ANY* bill before I pay it.


The bill is available to read before your card is billed.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

loudo said:


> Many people want to see what they are paying for before it is paid. One time I had some PPV movies added to my bill, that I never ordered. It took 2 phone calls to get it corrected. With auto pay I might never have caught that mistake.
> 
> I for one want to see *ANY* bill before I pay it.





 raoul5788 said:


> The bill is available to read before your card is billed.


Not only is it available, you can constantly check your recent activity and get things straightened out. Last week, for example, I caught and removed a $199 charge removed for a HR24 that the _installers_ decided to connect as part of a MRV upgrade in lieu of the existing HR20-100. My DirecTV billing is bundled with my three other Verizon services on their 'One Bill', with auto pay.


----------



## brillodm (Apr 15, 2010)

Called customer service and got HD free for two years. I figure the charge will go away by the time the two years expire.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

I called and was told they couldn't do the HD Access credit because I have a free DVR service credit that goes until Jan 2011. She told me to call back in Jan. She said the system won't do both and she can't remove the current credit.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

The CSR I spoke with didn't know about the new sub offer. The best she would do was 6 months HD access and then she said to call in and see what was available after that. Took it...


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just called and was told i am not eligible at time and told me to all back in another mouth.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Donald Duck, maybe?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Tried to get it but the rep said I have exceeded my credit limit....LOL

Did mention the need to sign up for Auto-Pay


----------



## davido (Jul 2, 2007)

I checked 'Yes', as I got it free for 24 months. I'm pretty sure after 24 month's it'll be gone anyway.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

masterdeals said:


> I called and was told they couldn't do the HD Access credit because I have a free DVR service credit that goes until Jan 2011. She told me to call back in Jan. She said the system won't do both and she can't remove the current credit.


That don't make a lot of sense but it is Directv. Anyway, I get the free DVR credit because if their mistake of removing my grandfathered package trying to get HD locals to work. Which didn't make them work but it did take away my plan. So I called and of course they couldn't put that plan back, but did give me the DVR credit, but I forgot how long.

But they also gave me $10 credit for HD access for awhile, maybe 6 months for the mess. So that's great if they refuse to give the 24 month credit because of their mistake, after 15 years of almost nothing free. But if they did it before, not sure why they couldn't again. That's one reason I hate calling.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I got 12 month credit last Saturday for a missed appt but they offered it up like ir was no big deal I will call back a year from now and see about another 12 months


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I got the NFL with HD included well below 300 along with free Cinema and HBO for 3 months plus 2 years free HD. Nicest CSR I've ever spoken with. We chatted for 1/2 hour over a few things we had in common. A+ for service Direct TV.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

gfrang said:


> I just called and was told i am not eligible at time and told me to all back in another mouth.


Got the same answer as you


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

If DTV really wants to "beat" DISH, how about this idea... No charge for anyone for HD. Simple, no hoops to jump and best of all keep existing customer happy. Probably won't happen but.....


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

I also voted yes but really only got 24 months, which I consider life at this point.

I had the DVR credit for life too and somehow managed to lose that and not realize it untill recently, apparently I lost it awhile ago


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> If DTV really wants to "beat" DISH, how about this idea... No charge for anyone for HD. Simple, no hoops to jump and best of all keep existing customer happy. Probably won't happen but.....


I think it will happen at some point.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Got the Free HD for 24 months.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Just a Dumb Question but has anyone asked if Free HD for 24 months or life is going to restart your CONTRACT. My 2 year contract has been going now for 36 months because everytime I do something new like get another receiver, it resets the contract.


----------



## chrpai (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got it. At first she said new customer only but when I mentioned 24 months she quickly said yes. Must be a 'don't give it to them unless they know about it' kind of thing.

I'm pretty sure that in 24 months no one will be paying for it anyways. The base package prices will go up of course....


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 23, 2006)

Got the credit for 24 months, kept my grandfathered package, did not extend contract, and did not even mention autopay.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

CuriousG said:


> Got the credit for 24 months, kept my grandfathered package, did not extend contract, and did not even mention autopay.


Auto Bill Pay is required, otherwise the credit won't continue to apply. Be sure to sign up for it ASAP. The agent didn't fully inform you as they were supposed to


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> Just a Dumb Question but has anyone asked if Free HD for 24 months or life is going to restart your CONTRACT. My 2 year contract has been going now for 36 months because everytime I do something new like get another receiver, it resets the contract.


Adding new receivers is when your contract gets extended....the HD credit for 24 months will not extend your contract.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i called this morning and got the FREE HD for 24months. .
was advised that if i separate my vz/D* bill (discontinue auto vz billing) that i would loose the discount.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I voted yes, before I realized it said for life. 

I got free HD for 24 months with autopay. She made a point to tell me that it does not renew your contract, but that Dish requires a 2 year commitment for the free HD. LOL


----------



## susanandmark (Feb 15, 2007)

bixler said:


> Adding new receivers is when your contract gets extended....the HD credit for 24 months will not extend your contract.


Just a warning, and hopefully the issue will never come up for you, but I've been told before that discounts don't extend contracts, but then had DirecTV cite them as a reason mine was. (And we were talking about a $5 discount for 6 months.)

I'm not saying don't do it, but I would ask directly if it will or won't and then get a name and ID number and note it, just in case, for the future. It's possible (and this is just speculation) that the very act of getting the name and ID would/will ensure that the account is correctly notated ... Or whatever needs to be done in DirecTV's system to make sure a contract terms isn't extended/begun.

Oh and, by the way, I was denied the discount in one phone call and two emails, though I'm a 12 year DirecTV customer, always at the highest level of service and have been on autopay for at least a decade. The only credits I've received from DirecTV since 2007 have been 3-6 months (once or twice for each stretch of time) of free HD extra pack ($5/month savings) and I haven't even had that since 2009.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

susanandmark said:


> Just a warning, and hopefully the issue will never come up for you, but I've been told before that discounts don't extend contracts, but then had DirecTV cite them as a reason mine was. (And we were talking about a $5 discount for 6 months.)
> 
> I'm not saying don't do it, but I would ask directly if it will or won't and then get a name and ID number and note it, just in case, for the future. It's possible (and this is just speculation) that the very act of getting the name and ID would/will ensure that the account is correctly notated ... Or whatever needs to be done in DirecTV's system to make sure a contract terms isn't extended/begun.


Credits don't extend contracts.


----------



## gnwes (Oct 9, 2006)

susanandmark said:


> Just a warning, and hopefully the issue will never come up for you, but I've been told before that discounts don't extend contracts, but then had DirecTV cite them as a reason mine was. (And we were talking about a $5 discount for 6 months.)
> 
> I'm not saying don't do it, but I would ask directly if it will or won't and then get a name and ID number and note it, just in case, for the future. It's possible (and this is just speculation) that the very act of getting the name and ID would/will ensure that the account is correctly notated ... Or whatever needs to be done in DirecTV's system to make sure a contract terms isn't extended/begun.
> 
> Oh and, by the way, I was denied the discount in one phone call and two emails, though I'm a 12 year DirecTV customer, always at the highest level of service and have been on autopay for at least a decade. The only credits I've received from DirecTV since 2007 have been 3-6 months (once or twice for each stretch of time) of free HD extra pack ($5/month savings) and I haven't even had that since 2009.


you obviously dont complain enough :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I called last night .... given a choice of 2 yrs free HD if I took AUTOPAY or 1 yr free HD if I did not. I took the 1yr and will deal with it a year from now. The 1yr has been an ongoing "retention" promo for a long time I was told so there was no add'l requirement.


----------



## gnwes (Oct 9, 2006)

I just got off the phone with D*. They checked and made sure i qualified (i have choice xtra + hd dvr) & had autopay, I did and they are giving me 2 yrs free hd.


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the $10 off for 24 months deal. While on the phone I was also able to get $20 off for 6 months towards the Sunday Ticket. I told the CSR that I received the same discount last year. She put me on hold and said she would be able to get me the same this year and wanted to know if I preferred $10 over 12 months or $20 over 6. I took the 6 month option.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopefully for most of us, 2 years is not "life." I have the premium package and auto pay. They should just throw this in for my loyalty.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

At this point, let's continue in one thread .. the topics are kinda merging now and the poll is skewed to the negative because it was opened before the new existing customer promotion was even available ..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=178605


----------

